# Help Needed: Dessert Ideas



## Tripel (Jul 15, 2009)

I need some help with HEALTHY dessert ideas. My wife and I were trying to think of a simple dessert for our dinner company tonight, and our first idea required that I go to the store to get extra butter, flour, and brown sugar. As much as I would love any dessert that requires those three things, I'd like to shoot for something a little more healthy.

Perhaps something with fruit. Any ideas?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Dessert ideas? I hear the Sahara is awfully hot and dry, but the Mohave isn't too bad if you wait until later in the year...


----------



## he beholds (Jul 15, 2009)

Not healthy, but very simple and has fruit (not fresh):

Dump cake.

Open a can of crushed pineapple--spread it on bottom of a 9x13 pan
Open a can of Cherry Pie filling--spread it on top of crushed pineapple. No stirring necessary.
Open a box of yellow cake mix--spread it on top of cherry pie filling. Again, do not stir. Just spread as evenly as possible, keeping dry cake mix on top of filling.
Using one stick of butter, make slices or butter pats and put on top of cake mix. No stirring, no melting. Just cut and put a chunk down, covering cake mix.
Bake 350 for 40 minutes or so. It turns into a cake, don't worry.

Super yummy, especially if you like cake batter as it has that sort of taste. You can use peaches instead of pineapple, or other pie fillings, etc. But my fave is cherry and pineapple, and i typically don't like cherry pie filling.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 15, 2009)

Strawberry shortcake? You usually find the shortcake right next to the strawberries. Add whipped cream and you're done. Or you could layer the fruit with just the whipped cream to make parfaits (and eliminate the processed sugar in the shortcake).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 15, 2009)

Midsummer there is little better than something like: Grab a bag of frozen blueberries (fresh is better) and thaw; blanch about ten fresh peaches, slice in half or quarters. Make up whipped cream using a pint of heavy cream, and set the peaches out in individual dishes with a dollop of whipped cream and sprinkle very liberally with the blueberries.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Jessi, is it possible to make that with something substituted for the pineapple? The Missus can't have citrus fruit, but I think pineapple is a no-no as well...

 I just saw the peaches instead of pineapple substitution. That sounds even more yummy! Any suggestions for a different kind of pie filling besides cherry?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 15, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Midsummer there is little better than something like: Grab a bag of frozen blueberries (fresh is better) and thaw; blanch about ten fresh peaches, slice in half or quarters. Make up whipped cream using a pint of heavy cream, and set the peaches out in individual dishes with a dollop of whipped cream and sprinkle very liberally with the blueberries.



We had this very delicacy the other night. Mmmm. . . .


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 15, 2009)

Italian Ice... sugar, water, flavor, good.


----------



## christiana (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's whats gelling right now to take to my friend and her husband along with dinner since he just came home from having a triple bypass this week.

2 small pkg sugar free, fat free white chocolate Instant Pudding mix
3 cups milk
Stir that up well and then

cut up bananas across the bottom of a graham cracker pie crust
Smooth the pudding mix over this

Top with Lite Cool Whip
Sprinkle the top with toasted coconut flakes

Refrigerate, eat, enjoy the ease of it all! Its really yum!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 15, 2009)

My favorite summertime dessert is a fresh watermelon fruit salad with watermelon, cantelope, honeydew melon, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, peaches or any other combination you can come up with. You can cut up the larger fruit and mix it together in a bowl and serve with whipped cream on top.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Jessi, is it possible to make that with something substituted for the pineapple? The Missus can't have citrus fruit, but I think pineapple is a no-no as well...
> 
> I just saw the peaches instead of pineapple substitution. That sounds even more yummy! Any suggestions for a different kind of pie filling besides cherry?



I think a blueberry pie filling with peaches would be a good combo--kind of like blueberry peach cobbler. the best part about this is really the cake batter on top, so I think any combo underneath would be great. 

I actually really want to try the blueberry/peach, so if you do, let me know how it tastes! 

But I have had peach with cherry pie filling and it was very good. Again, I don't like cherry pie filling, and it was good.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 15, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I actually really want to try the blueberry/peach, so if you do, let me know how it tastes!



Now I just HAVE to make it!!! Will do!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's one. Real simple, not terribly imaginative, but tasty all the same. 

Fresh Pineapple
Rum or Whisky or Vanilla Extract
Brown Sugar

Preheat oven to 400F.
Cut up the fresh Pineapple and place on a roasting tray/ovenproof dish. Sprinkle over some of the alcohol or vanilla, only a small amount needed. Sprinkle some brown sugar over the pineapple. Place in oven until browned and crispy usually 15-20 mins.
Serve with Frozen Yogurt.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2009)

My wife and I make sugar free puddings with 1% milk. With a little light whipped cream it's a nice dessert.

It can also be put in a pie crust, of course.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 15, 2009)

This time of year, you almost can't beat angel food cake with fresh berries spooned over it. Fat free, and not nearly as much sugar as something you'd get with pie fillings.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 15, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I think a blueberry pie filling with peaches would be a good combo--kind of like blueberry peach cobbler. the best part about this is really the cake batter on top, so I think any combo underneath would be great.
> 
> I actually really want to try the blueberry/peach, so if you do, let me know how it tastes!



Jessi, I made the peach/blueberry combo this evening, and it was YUMMY! You should try it. I did cut up the peaches with a fork first, though, so that they would be chunky bits.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 15, 2009)

My wife says: Life's too short for sugar-free and fat-free foods.

She makes the berry thing that Mr Pedlar was talking about but serves it on her home-made custard, which involves many egg yolks, some half and half, and butter. It's served in a dish with a defibrillator close by.

Yum.


----------



## Laura (Jul 16, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> My wife says: Life's too short for sugar-free and fat-free foods.
> 
> She makes the berry thing that Mr Pedlar was talking about but serves it on her home-made custard, which involves many egg yolks, some half and half, and butter. It's served in a dish with a defibrillator close by.
> 
> Yum.



I am with your wife. Life is too short for healthy desserts. I say, eat as healthy as you can for your square meals, and let dessert be dessert. Sorry, OP. 

That said, some of the fruit + cream ideas here sound pretty tasty.

You could start playing around with whole grain flours, subbing up to half whole wheat flour for the white flour, so that your dessert has something nutritious in there somewhere. I like this apple cake recipe, which is so moist it doesn't need icing. It's kind of autumny but you can serve it with ice cream (or nonfat frozen yogurt ) to make it more summery.

2 c. all-purpose flour (or 1 c. each all-purpose and whole wheat flour)
1 Tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. allspice
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
1/4 tsp. salt
1 c. packed light brown sugar
8 Tbsp. butter, softened
2 large eggs, at room temp.
1/2 c. applesauce
1 tsp. grated lemon zest
2 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, and diced (about 2 cups)
1/2 c. dried fruit (cranberries or raisins are good)

Whisk together flour, baking powder, spices, and salt in medium bowl. In another larger bowl, cream brown sugar and butter together until light and fluffy (3-5 minutes). Beat in the eggs until incorporated, then beat in applesauce and lemon zest. Whisk the flour mixture into the wet mixture til no streaks of flour remain. Stir in apple pieces and dried fruit. Pour into a greased 8" square baking pan and bake at 325 degrees for 1 hour - 1 hour 15 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in center comes out with a few crumbs attached. Let cake cool in pan on a wire rack for about 2 hours before serving.

Also very good: berry "dessert soup"
Serves 6 generously (when I _quartered_ the recipe it made plenty for four!)
1 pint fresh blueberries
1 pint fresh raspberries
2 pints fresh strawberries, hulled
1 c. orange juice
1 c. lime or lemon sorbet
4 c. plain whole or low-fat yogurt

Blend orange juice, berries, and sorbet. Transfer to a freezer-safe container and stir in the yogurt. Freeze for about 1 hour. Remove and stir vigorously to break ice on top. If it's too thin, leave in the freezer until desired consistency is reached (it's best partly frozen, partly liquid).


----------



## he beholds (Jul 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I think a blueberry pie filling with peaches would be a good combo--kind of like blueberry peach cobbler. the best part about this is really the cake batter on top, so I think any combo underneath would be great.
> ...



Sweet! Next time I go to the grocery store, I will get some blueberry pie filling. Thanks for being the test kitchen!
Did Anna like it as well?


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 16, 2009)

Another fruit and cream idea: Chopped up strawberries and raspberries sprinkled with a small amount of sugar and served with whipped cream. Its especially good if you let the berries sit in a bowl in the fridge for a bit before topping with cream and serving.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...



Anna doesn't really do fruit. Aaron, our RPCNA student from Purdue, loved it though!


----------



## he beholds (Jul 20, 2009)

Pastor Phillips, I made the peach/blueberry dump cake and it was good! I still like the pineapple/cherry better, but my husband prefers this one. The only problem with either of these, if you aren't making it for a party, is how much you have to eat of it!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Jessi,
So, I made the cobbler dessert yesterday. I used Blueberry Pie Filling and Pears (which I chopped up) and did the cake mix/butter combo. Everyone loved it, including myself. Not a drop was left. I am thankful for that as I would no doubt have eaten all the rest.Several wanted the recipe. One guy went home and made it last night.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 20, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Thank you Jessi,
> So, I made the cobbler dessert yesterday. I used Blueberry Pie Filling and Pears (which I chopped up) and did the cake mix/butter combo. Everyone loved it, including myself. Not a drop was left. I am thankful for that as I would no doubt have eaten all the rest.Several wanted the recipe. One guy went home and made it last night.



So blueberry and pears? Hmmm. I may be trying that next! I really think it doesn't matter what the combo inside is--it's the whole package that tastes great! And is it not the easiest thing ever?? Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, it is super easy to make. That's the beauty of it. Though I am concerned about things like high fructose corn syrup and artificial flavors/colors, etc. But it is easy and tasty. It will be made again I am sure.
Here's a not quite so quick recipe for Raspberry Cobbler.
1 cup sugar
1 cup flour
1 cup skim/2% milk
(Optional: 1 tsp Vanilla extract/paste)
Whisk together until blended (I just use a balloon whisk)
1 stick melted Butter
Add the melted butter.
Pour all into a greased/sprayed 8" x 12" baking dish.
Snip the top off a 1lb bag frozen raspberries and add 1/4 cup of sugar to bag. Shake it about a bit then pour on top of cake batter.
Oven 350F for about 1 hour.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 21, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Yes, it is super easy to make. That's the beauty of it. Though I am concerned about things like high fructose corn syrup and artificial flavors/colors, etc. But it is easy and tasty. It will be made again I am sure.
> Here's a not quite so quick recipe for Raspberry Cobbler.
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 cup flour
> ...



Now that looks good and somewhat healthy (at least all real food products that I can pronounce). YUM


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you can make a basic pie crust, or even purchase one pre-made, make a fruit pie (e.g. rasberry or blueberry).

Pecan pie is also excellent.

Maybe there is a "healthy" pie out there but we ought not kid ourselves about "dessert." 

A good sugar baby watermelon is always appreciated!


----------



## JennyG (Jul 21, 2009)

hmmm, not sure if you can be needing any more ideas, but about the quickest and most popular dessert we ever had consisted in:

bananas
cream
meringue halves, all broken up doesn't matter

Get as much as you can of all three. Chop the bananas, throw it all into the biggest dish you have. Mix it up a bit. Put it on the table and stand well back.

I didn't say it was healthy, but at least it has bananas.


----------

